# Have Boat Need Fisherman (Saturday, 02/20)



## bedeksw (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking for fisherman that knows the Galveston Bay system that would like to go on a 2007 Polar 2700 WA with Twin Yamaha 225's and share their knowledge of Specs and Flounder. I am more than willing to cover gas in return for your expertise. Please private message if interested. Thanks!


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

It sounds like a fun trip, except isn't that kinda a big boat for flounder?? The only flounder area I know of close to a deep channel is by Sea Wolf park.


----------



## bedeksw (Jan 25, 2010)

I've had some luck catching flounder around Sea Wolf park, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

bedeksw said:


> Looking for fisherman that knows the Galveston Bay system that would like to go on a 2007 Polar 2700 WA with Twin Yamaha 225's and share their knowledge of Specs and Flounder.


With a 27' WA with Twin 225 yammies, I could *tell* you where to catch Trout and Flounder while we're heading 80 miles out of Galveston!









Seriously there are plenty of places you can go to catch Trout and Flounder in your boat. I have a 25' WA w/ Twin yammies that will work in some places. I'd just rather be out deep. I'm busy this weekend but would gladly show you around sometime.

But I could also show you around out in the Gulf! :cheers:


----------



## bedeksw (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually prefer going offshore but wanted to do a little bay fishing because it requires less fuel and time. Keep me posted!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Im assuming you dont wanna wade. If you want a true expert, they probably want to wade and with your twins and these low tides, you're gonna need some luck and high east winds to bring more water in. Good luck!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

We've yanked a pile of flatties from around the pilings of the Causeway...and usually enough deep water for you not to worry.. Do go slow around there though..Lots of scrap cables, etc. in the area...


----------

